# Selling my discus



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I know this might be a surprise to some of you but it could also be an excellent opportunity as well. However, in true plant geek fashion, I've decided that I want to dedicate myself to growing plants, improving my aquascaping abilities, and getting rid of another tank. Any tanks at my house that aren't aquascaped and looking sharp must go, and that includes my discus. These are Lake Tefe Green discus and would do very well in a 55 or 75gal tank or larger. I'd like to sell all six together for $200, pick-up only. That's not much more than what I paid for them when they were only an inch or so big. I'll include a ton of food as well so there shouldn't be any problems acclimating them. They are healthy, thick and active, clear eyes, no signs of hex or anything like that. They eat like pigs, even the runt.

You can see pictures and more info on this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/39490-update-on-my-discus.html

If any SWOAPE members who are also GCAS member could make a link on their forum to this thread, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

In your original post you mentioned that your girlfriend thought that they were evil. Did you point out the "666" in the pictures to her? It's hard to see, but if you look at the one just right . . .


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

bump...I'm still looking to sell these guys/gals. If you know anybody in GCAS that might be interested, I can give you my cell phone number and we can talk about it. If you can post a link to this thread on GCAS, I'd really REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

not trying to bump my thread...just wanted to add my email address if any non APC members see this. if interested, email me - ejbock at hotmail dot com

thanks!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The discus are gone 

Thanks to Tim Angel for giving them what sounds like a wonderful new home. I showed Tim and his friend a few ADA magazines and catalogues and they are now very interested in starting up some planted tanks..so we may have a couple new members joining us! Tim is from Portsmouth, so Don and Melissa, I'll be sending you guys and email in the next day or two so you can maybe show Tim the ropes of keeping a planted tank!

While I'm bummed to give up the babies, the space they occupied will not become a vacant lot. I plan on making some kind of betta/vase/plant display for the counter, something to match the room decor, and of course I'll take plenty of pictures to post up! The first step is to fine a nice vase, so I think I'll be heading to Old Time Pottery in Florence sometime this week.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Erik,

Could you please send me a PM with the email you want web site articles sent to?


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Should have made that last one a PM also--oops!

Anyway, I think we could help Tim out keeping his natural planted tank going.

One thing to keep an eye on, Tim, is the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites, for the first 2 to 6 weeks or so. Many soils will spike the nitrates (or is it nitrites? I forget, but it's the one that's more toxic we're concerned about here).

Before your nitrification bacteria get established (timing varies a lot depending on what you have to start with), your plants can handle the ammonia but the nitrates/nitrites can build up for a while. The soil settles down, and the bacteria get established, and then you have a low maintenance setup. We have one tank with various tetras and cherry red shrimp that hasn't had a water change for well over 6 months, maybe closer to a year. But most of ours get a partial change every 5 or 6 months.

And you'll have to do some partial changes while the tank gets established. "Know your fish" and watch them daily to see if they show any signs of distress, like fins clamped a bit, swimming differently, etc. Water changes are the first step to treating any problem since poor conditions support other problems and often are the sole problem. 

PM us for email addresses. Melissa is goldilovr on this board. She is more knowledgeable on this subject but I can get by.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats on the sale! I'm sure they went to a good home


----------

